# Comment désactiver la lecture sans intervalle ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2014)

Depuis peu, sans que je sache pourquoi mon iPod touch (iOs 7.1.2) lit les fichiers musicaux en en les coupant *une seconde avant la fin* (c&#8217;est insupportable). Dans iTunes (11.4), la lecture en fondu est désactivée et à chaque lancement, iTunes opère pourtant une _détermination des données de lecture sans intervalle _(ce qu&#8217;il ne faisait pas auparavant). 

Comment faire en sorte que l&#8217;iPod lise les morceaux *en entier* sans les interrompre une seconde avant la fin ? :hein:


----------



## Lauange (17 Octobre 2014)

Salut, est ce que dans itunes le curseur est bien sur zéro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2014)

Il ny a pas de zéro (1) et la case est décochée.


----------



## Lauange (18 Octobre 2014)

Il faut que tu coches lecture en fondu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> Il faut que tu coches lecture en fondu.



Mais cest précisément, ce que je ne veux pas. Je veux écouter chaque morceaux séparément et en entier jusquà la fin.


----------



## Lauange (18 Octobre 2014)

Alors tu avais fait ce qu'il faut.


----------

